# Antoine Walker (big) trade rumors (MERGED)



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

WEEI is reporting on their sportsflash this morning a S&T for Antoine to Heat.

Celtics get:
rights to Albert Miralles
2-2nd round picks
$1.9 million trade exception.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

If we only have to give up Miralles and some 2nds to get Antoine....we had an amazing summer just by that move. 

:cheers: 

Riley is a genius if this happens...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

This is ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

I hear ya, I hope Ainge knows what the hell he is doing, apparently we are right at the salary cap threshold and will not take on any more salary, but you have to wonder how long will it be before Pierce wants out of here.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Next week. But he isn't getting dealt before the trade deadline next year, the new owners are cheapskates, but they're not stupid, trading your only marketable asset before the ticket sales are in is a sure way to lose a bundle. On the bright side, the 2006 draft is going to blow like Rush Limbaugh after eating 20lbs. of chili cheese enchiladas, so there's no chance that the low lottery pick helps the team anytime soon. This should put the Celtics in the drivers seat for 2007 and the Oden/Mayo/Durant draft.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



> <table background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/news_adlogo_bg.gif" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/news_adlogo_bg.gif" width="100%"> </td></tr> <tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#efefef" height="2" width="100%"><spacer type="block" height="2" width="1"></td></tr> </tbody> </table>
> C's eye Walker deal: Heat consider sign and trade​
> *By Steve Bulpett*
> Tuesday, August 2, 2005 - Updated: 11:52 AM EST
> ...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

ah so we are really getting back a bunch of 2nd's and a guy who might not make the team? oh wait isn't Albert a PF? makes sense, I'm begining to think Danny has a Napolean complex


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

I think Albert can play a little center but still...u got Al Jeff at that spot, Albert has potential, but...

I like the trade, but I'm a Heat fan!

I'll leave it at that...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

he's another PF/c we've got what like 9 of them? and none of them are that good.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

I could care less for Albert Miralles.

This deal was done soley to recieve two second round draft picks.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

and what's the chances that these two second rounders will be used for players who will make the team?

maybe AW's stock is worse than I think it is.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Basically they're just letting Toine walk with this deal...by agreeing to sign and trade him Toine is able to get some extra cash and they get a 2nd rounder for their kindness.

I think ownership gets blamed for this.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



Premier said:


> I could care less for Albert Miralles.
> 
> *This deal was done soley to recieve two second round draft picks*.




nice move danny nice move  ...


well if this happens ill put my life svings that the heat win the championship next year...ill be happy for toine....but this is a ****in retared trade


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Why is anyone mad about this? Most of you talk of how bad Antoine is and when hes pretty much gone anyway, we try to get a little in return for him. Whats wrong with that? We're getting the rights to a foreigner, 2nd rounders and a trade exception (that could help in a trade further down the road) for NOTHING. Antoine wont be here and almost none of you want him here anyway, but you make a big deal about it when hes finally going to be gone? Makes sense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

The trade exception is used to balance salaires. The deal is essentially two second-rounders for letting Antoine walk. I would much rather keep him.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Yes it is pretty much a luxury tax issue where we currently are right at the salary cap and if we did sign Toine I believe that whatever we paid him would have cost us double in luxury tax, and the owners don't want to go in that direction, part of it is out of our control because of the fact that we are still paying Vin Baker 5.5 million that is money we could have used to give to Toine, but the other part is that we have made a commitment to youth so most likely we will sign Coppenrath as our 15th man and basically we are counting on the development of Jefferson, Perkins, Delonte, Allen, and Banks to make up for the experience we are losing by not signing Toine, I hope it works out but IMHO we have taken a step back not a step forward from last year. Although I am still holding out hope that we somehow find a trade for Blount or Raef.

2005-06 Roster
PG: West, Banks, Greene
SG: Davis, Allen, Green
SF: Pierce, Reed, Gomes
PF: Jefferson, Scalabrine, Coppenrath
C: LaFrentz, Blount, Perkins


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Signing Antoine wouldn't have put us in the luxury tax area.


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

 :curse: 

Who is Albert Morales?? What has he done and what upside may he have??

Beggers cant be choosers gentleman. You want to trade Antoine but you dont liek what you're getting. That sounds ****ing hypocritical. either u want him or you dont. Dont cry now when he is on the block and going to a contender.

Danny Ainge= damned if you do, damned if you dont! 


:curse:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

I. don't. want. to. trade. Antoine. if. we. are getting. half. of. his. value. in. return.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

1) OK so at least 80% of this board wanted him gone
2) He would have just walked anyway because we evidently werent going to pay him
3) Now that hes going in a sign and trade we are mad?
4) We are at least getting SOMETHING for him instead of him walking for NOTHING. 
5) Why are we mad if he was going to leave for nothing and we worked it out and got something anyway? Heck, I was in the 20% that wanted him to stay, but if he wasn't gonna be re-signed then wut the hell, at least use the sign and trade to get anything for him...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



CelticsSaint1977 said:


> Danny Ainge= damned if you do, damned if you dont!



seriously i feel like its like 2 year ago all over when EVERYONE hated Ainge, now we are back to that stage again jeez


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Ainge is great.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



BleedGreen said:


> Why is anyone mad about this? Most of you talk of how bad Antoine is and when hes pretty much gone anyway, we try to get a little in return for him. Whats wrong with that? We're getting the rights to a foreigner, 2nd rounders and a trade exception (that could help in a trade further down the road) for NOTHING. Antoine wont be here and almost none of you want him here anyway, but you make a big deal about it when hes finally going to be gone? Makes sense.



I agree most people wanted him gone now he is gone, bottom line is I think we are relying on too many youngsters while other teams around us have gotten solid veteran players to compliment their teams so we will see what happens, but I have to say I personally am pretty dissappointed, and you are right Miralles was just a throw in from everything I have read this guy will never be a nba caliber player, nothing but a career journeyman at best.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

The real fear is that now the team is absolutely reliant on the kids panning out, and aside from Jefferson I don't have a lot of faith in that. Allen's jumper still looks awful, West still can't use his right hand, Perkins has done nothing to rehabilitate his image with the refs. In short, I see a 20 year old that _might_ be good surrounded by a bunch of second and third year guys that project out to be roleplayers. Combined with the mercurial behaviour of Ricky Davis and Paul Pierce's impatience you have a squad of limited upside that could go off a cliff quickly if they start losing. On the bright side, after a Paul Pierce fire sale they'd have the inside track on Greg Oden.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



Premier said:


> Signing Antoine wouldn't have put us in the luxury tax area.


You may be right on that I was not 100% sure on that, but if that is the case why wouldn't we ask for Qyntel Woods or Rasual Butler in return instead of what we got, that is what I don't understand.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

This is because Ainge doesn't want to pay any players he gets in return. We do not need to pay Albert. Danny is trying to clear cap room for the next few seasons. Look for Pierce to be traded in the next year. Also, Ricky Davis would be packaged with LaFrentz or Blount. If we're able to get Oden, this is all worth it.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

I don't see how that deal works. Miami would sign Walker to a contract starting at a maximum of $2.28 million?

Rights to Moralles=0
2nd Round Picks=0
Trade Exception=1.9

1.9 * 1.2 = 2.28.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



Premier said:


> I. don't. want. to. trade. Antoine. if. we. are getting. half. of. his. value. in. return.


they're getting about 2% of his value in this trade.

i wouldn't mind if they got half...that's how sign and trades work. you never get full value.

it sounds like they may get a $6 mil exception which ainge could use to pick up a good player down the road.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



froggyvk said:


> I don't see how that deal works. Miami would sign Walker to a contract starting at a maximum of $2.28 million?
> 
> Rights to Moralles=0
> 2nd Round Picks=0
> ...


there's probably a 3rd team involved


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



froggyvk said:


> I don't see how that deal works. Miami would sign Walker to a contract starting at a maximum of $2.28 million?
> 
> Rights to Moralles=0
> 2nd Round Picks=0
> ...


Rights to Moralles = 0
2nd Round Picks = 0
Trade Exception = 1.9
Rasuel Butler = 1.35
Michael Doleac = 2.64

5.89 *1.25 = 7.3625

Miami thorws in three million dollars in cash to help pay for Butler and Doleac.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



froggyvk said:


> I don't see how that deal works. Miami would sign Walker to a contract starting at a maximum of $2.28 million?
> 
> Rights to Moralles=0
> 2nd Round Picks=0
> ...


I don't understand fully how it works either, maybe someone with better knowledge can help but somehow the 2nd round picks we receive also work as trade exceptions, I don't know how but if you read the posted article from the Boston Herald it somehow totals to 6-7 mil worth of trade exceptions.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



Delontes Herpes said:


> there's probably a 3rd team involved


Or, if Doleac and Bulter aren't included, Miami might be possibly under the salary cap as Shaq is signing a five year, $100,000,000 extenstion.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



Premier said:


> This is because Ainge doesn't want to pay any players he gets in return. We do not need to pay Albert. Danny is trying to clear cap room for the next few seasons. Look for Pierce to be traded in the next year. Also, Ricky Davis would be packaged with LaFrentz or Blount. If we're able to get Oden, this is all worth it.


 maybe we can get a pf and 3 2nd's for PP


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/12273474.htm



> Bringing in forward Antoine Walker would complete a formidable-looking front line. *The only way you might not like such a big, multitalented player is you've actually seen him play. At 6-9, 245, Walker often seems dedicated to embodying the oft-quoted movie review line, ``There's much less here than meets the eye.''*
> 
> He's not as strong inside as he should be, which is fine unless the Heat wants him at the power-forward spot instead of the 6-8 Haslem. ''Capricious'' describes Walker's shot selection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



Richie Rich said:


> 1) OK so at least 80% of this board wanted him gone
> 2) He would have just walked anyway because we evidently werent going to pay him
> 3) Now that hes going in a sign and trade we are mad?
> 4) We are at least getting SOMETHING for him instead of him walking for NOTHING.
> 5) Why are we mad if he was going to leave for nothing and we worked it out and got something anyway? Heck, I was in the 20% that wanted him to stay, but if he wasn't gonna be re-signed then wut the hell, at least use the sign and trade to get anything for him...


Exactly. In addition as noted Ainge does not want to take on more salaries.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*



Premier said:


> Rights to Moralles = 0
> 2nd Round Picks = 0
> Trade Exception = 1.9
> Rasuel Butler = 1.35
> ...


you can't combined the 120% plus 100K rule w/ a trade exception...it has to be one or the other. they need a 3rd team for this deal to work.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Yes that is pretty funny how just a couple of weeks ago people wanted Antoine gone no matter what we got back for him, that this team was better off without him, now that they see what this team actually is without him now everybody is upset, I just don't get it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

For what it's worth Miralles just signed a 4 year deal in Spain, so he's off the list of possible players.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Jesus H. I don't believe this. We can't even get a 1st rounder? 

For ****'s sake.

I really thought Antoine Walker's value was higher than this. 

And for all I bash, we're going to suck next year if we don't get something decent for him and/or re-sign him.



> The only way you might not like such a big, multitalented player is you've actually seen him play.


Aaaaahahahaha. That is GREAT.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

seriously...a miami first rounder would still suck neevrmind their 2nd rounders...we r gonna get like pick 59 if this goes through...woohoo i cant wait for the draft when we get that pick...party at my house


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

1510thezone just reported that the Walker to Miami trade now involves 6 teams and 20 players!!! Seriously. It is being combined with the Bonzi Wells trade. The 6 teams are us, Miami, Memphis, Sacto, Utah, and ???? I can't even start to guess who we might get in return for Walker or what other players we might include in this trade but 20 players!?! That is insane.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

By the way I think Walker's agent is blowing a lot of smoke. The Heat seem to be the first team seriously interested in Walker. According to Bartleidiot, there are 10 teams interested in his services. Sure.

Has Walker visited anyone else? Nope. Gee, you'd tthink he would go and visit these teams who are interested in him probably right?

His trade value clearly was not that high.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Bartelstein really has done a terrible job.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

I'm listening to 1510 right now and all they are saying is that Antoine is not coming back and they commited some errors regrading the CBA.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Bill Simmons is on the phone but he doesn't have a clue.

1510 say Antoine is signing at seven million starting for *six years* at 10% raises.

Wow.

We're getting back Qyntel Woods (who we are going to cut), Antonio Burks or Andre Emmet, two second rounders, and Albert Miralles.

More details soon.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Is this Rusillio guy legit???? Hes saying there is a huge multi team deal


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

I don't know. He's saying six teams, twenty players. That would be huge.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

It's being reported that Walker is getting $7 million to start from the Heat in a 6 year deal. If the annual 10% escalator is included, he'll be making *12.4 million* in the 6th year. Reported with no comment.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Six teams?

 


> The additional teams are said to be the New Orleans Hornets and Boston Celtics, though the exact list of players being swapped is unclear. If this crazy scenario ended up a reality, expect Butler, Borchardt, Snyder, Lopez, Doleac and picks to be split between the Hornets and Celtics.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13635.shtml


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

Earl Watson?



> The Celtics will receive Earl Watson via a sign-and-trade from Memphis, as well as Dorrell Wright or Miami’s trade exception.


*
[Link]*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Celtics trading Walker for Watson (and D. Wright?)*

Nice trade for the Celtics. They'll get a re-signed Earl Watson to start at PG along with either Dorell Wright or a $1.9M trade exception. They're trading away Antoine Walker to Miami and Marcus Banks to Memphis (who originally drafted him).

The article is posted in the Heat Forum.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Celtics trading Walker for Watson (and D. Wright?)*

Wright is a nice prospect but they dont need another wing to devlope.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics trading Walker for Watson (and D. Wright?)*

Marcus Banks is essentially a lesser Earl Watson. He's not a playmaker, a horrible shooter, and a great defender. Banks will be better than Watson in one season and we just signed him for the MLE.

Where does Dorrell Wright fit in? We already have Justin Reed, Paul Pierce, Ryan Gomes, Tony Allen, Ricky Davis, Delonte West, and a better prospect in Gerald Green.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics trading Walker for Watson (and D. Wright?)*

FSNE reports 5.5 million dollar trade exception. Also, Walker signed for six years, fifty-two million dollars (starting 6.75 million dollars).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

They didn't specify on the three players, but it's essentially Walker for three no-names, two seconds, and a 5.5 million dollar trade exception.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

i liked the earl watson deal.

of course, the trade exception could be better, depending on what ainge used it on.

and no, banks would not be better than watson after a year. it would take AT LEAST 2-3 years for banks to surpass watson, and I don't even think banks would be better than him ever.

also, we kinda need a point guard for 05-06.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Antoine gone?*

hmm...if damon actually signs with the grizz, then marcus becomes the 3rd string PG in memphis behind damon and BoJax...
should be interesting to see if the celts get dorell wright or the trade exception...


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

you guys can't possibly be happy with this trade...hahaha :banana:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We're getting something for nothing. I don't see how we lose. It's just that I believe we could've gotten more.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Premier said:


> We're getting something for nothing. I don't see how we lose. It's just that I believe we could've gotten more.


 I agree. It looks like the Celtics will receive Curtis "Mr. Glass" Borchardt, Qyntel "Dog Breeder (? whatever, he's trash)" Woods, Albert Miralles, and a $1.9 million trade exception. I believe Woods will be cut, but Borchardt isn't much to get excited about, and I know nothing about Miralles. The Celtics are receiving very little in return. A Banks-Watson swap would've been worse though.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Like I said before, this deal seems to good for my fellow Heat fans. We get Jwill, Posey, Walker and Andre Emmet for basically EJ. Honestly, I hope you get our TE and not Dorell. Riley is a genious


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Realgm has retracted the Banks-Watson swap.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

$5,400,000 TE, Albert Miralles rights, Curtis Borchardt, Qyntel Woods, and another player (?) for Antoine Walker as reported by 1510 (the) Zone.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2122944

ESPN = official?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

This is what I read off of Yahoo Sports, but it's probably not ground-breaking news:



> As part of the Walker deal, Boston would obtain Qyntel Woods, the rights to Spanish center Albert Miralles and the Heat's $1.9 million trade exception.
> 
> The Celtics would get Borchardt from Memphis; Borchardt was part of Tuesday's earlier trade in which Sacramento acquired guard Bonzi Wells from Memphis for guard Bobby Jackson and center Greg Ostertag.


Again, everyone probably knows this by now, but there it is. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-five-teamtrade&prov=ap&type=lgns

I'm not excited about this trade at all. Woods is nothing special, I know nothing about Miralles and I doubt he'll pan out if he'll be playing in Spain. Borchardt? *yawn* I just keep thinking Chris Mihm the sequel. What happened to those two second rounders? This deal is just a big snooze fest to me.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Premier said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2122944
> 
> ESPN = official?


That link was the same one I posted. I guess that's the latest news?


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Go DJ! said:


> Like I said before, this deal seems to good for my fellow Heat fans. We get Jwill, Posey, Walker and Andre Emmet for basically EJ. Honestly, I hope you get our TE and not Dorell. Riley is a genious


If this trade goes down like this I'll have to agree with you about Riley. This would be the biggest raping since Red stole Parish and the draft pick used to get McHale from the Warriors. How the hell can one team end up getting the three best players in the deal???

From the C's standpoint, I still would rather have gotten Williams or Watson for Walker. While getting the trade exception is nice, the players we are taking on add nothing at all IMHO. Surely we could have at least gotten one first round pick from someone in exchange for Walker. I'd rather let Antoine walk away and get nothing in return than trading him for a collection of stiffs. This trade doesn nothing to fill the teams major needs so if it does go down I think it will mean that at least one more trade is coming and the TE was needed (hopefully to help dump Blount).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Celtics trading Walker for Watson (and D. Wright?)*



Premier said:


> Where does Dorrell Wright fit in? We already have Justin Reed, Paul Pierce, Ryan Gomes, Tony Allen, Ricky Davis, Delonte West, and a better prospect in Gerald Green.


Dorrell Wright was ahead of West & Allen on the Celtics' draft board, and in 2004 (the year Green actually graduated high school) Wright was well ahead of Green in every respect (Wright was top 15 on every prospect list and Green top 25 on _none_). I like G-2, but I suspect that Wright was/is probably better. Certainly both probably have a brighter future than Allen or Reed, and as Allen's outward bound this year, they could make room for Do-Wright. Also, don't forget, when this team is 24-28 and in third/fourth place in the Atlantic Division, P-2 will demand a trade, so having prime prospects on the wing is an advantage (especially with an NBDL).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> We're getting [strike]something for[/strike] nothing, [strike]I don't see how[/strike] we lose. It's just that I believe we could've gotten more.


Corrected.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

I think the report that we got the $1.9 mil exception is wrong...that deal wouldn't work.

In terms of players/picks, we got as close to nothing as you can get. So we'll round to the nearest decimal and call it nothing. However, the $5.4 mil exception (assuming we got it) plus the $1.4 mil exception that we got from trading Walter can be converted into something if we package a combo of Allen, Banks, Qyntel, draft picks, pit bulls, whatever. It will be interesting to see how Ainge can use it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

New Orleans created an exception and we recieved it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics trading Walker for Watson (and D. Wright?)*



ehmunro said:


> Dorrell Wright was ahead of West & Allen on the Celtics' draft board, and in 2004 (the year Green actually graduated high school) Wright was well ahead of Green in every respect (Wright was top 15 on every prospect list and Green top 25 on _none_). I like G-2, but I suspect that Wright was/is probably better. Certainly both probably have a brighter future than Allen or Reed, and as Allen's outward bound this year, they could make room for Do-Wright. Also, don't forget, when this team is 24-28 and in third/fourth place in the Atlantic Division, P-2 will demand a trade, so having prime prospects on the wing is an advantage (especially with an NBDL).


Yes, but as it stands, we are overloading on wing prospects. I know it's easy to say that Tony Allen will be traded, but shouldn't we be focuisng on other propsects at the point guard and center positions? Also, to add to that, Boston scouted Wright extensively last year and was said to be enfatuated with him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Corrected.


Qyntel Woods will be cut. Curtis Borchardt isn't going to hurt anyone on the unactive list. Walker would've left. I don't see any other possibilities other than signing him for the MLE next month. I don't think we could've gotten anything more for Antoine. The trade exceptions could be useful.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

The trade exceptions _should _ be useful


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

So am I the only one that completely lost track of whats going on. It seems to me like the entire NBA just got dealt to Miami.

I'm starting to have a feeling that this deal is never going to happen.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Miami already won the championship...in August.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I can't believe the next Kobe (Dorell) and T-Mac (Gerald) will be on the Celtics.

I may have to now become a fan.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, you did have a Dorrell Wright fan club last year and now, a Gerald Green fan club this year (add me, by the way). I don't think Wright is coming to Boston, though.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

[start_shock]I don't really mind the trade. [/end_shock]

If we let Antoine Walker we get nothing, with this trade...well we still got nothing but it's at least it's a place where Antoine wants it. We do however get a trade exception in this deal and hopefully it can be combined to trade Blount for some washed up star who gets paid almost the max (someone like Raef) with a MUCH smaller contract year wise.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> I can't believe the next Kobe (Dorell) and T-Mac (Gerald) will be on the Celtics.
> 
> I may have to now become a fan.



we didnt get dorell


----------

